

Your honor, I just wanted to build a hierarchy of topic pages. - neilk
http://www.ftrain.com/a-semantic-web-fear.html

======
streety
Previous coverage: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=319975>

Generally I don't get much out of multiple stories on the same issue but this
post does add a little additional detail. I need to read more into this.

~~~
neilk
The Ftrain piece is not so much about that particular lawsuit. It's about the
general problem of how, these days, just organizing your own data can lead to
unintended legal exposure. Taxonomies are now bound to technologies, and often
proprietary.

I like reading Ftrain because the guy is not at all from an engineering
culture, and yet he is a self-taught hacker who is turbo-nerdy about the
Semantic Web as applied to publishing.

